# I NEED HELP?



## tortoiseguru44 (Nov 14, 2009)

Today I bought a flap necked chameleon and im not sure what the proper care is. I did research but every website says something different. Can anyone tell me the main things i need to know when caring for a chameleon?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 14, 2009)

If you don't get an answer here you may want to PM Meg90; she keep some lizards, is an assiduous reptile keeper and is studying herpetology.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

Everything I've ever heard about them is they like a well lighted and ventilated enviroment,low to mid seventies for a cool side and about 90 for a basking spot. A little bit dryer climate, provide braches and maybe some sort of shrubbery. If Meg90 is studying Herpetology this would be a cool one for her to study. There is really no info out on the internet, maybe she could change that.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that the typical dilepis chamaleo, if so 70% humidity, temps of about 30Ã‚Âº daytime and can drop to 27Ã‚Âº night, Uv lighting and running water,they will not drink from still water although i have managed to teach one that was ill, but it is not recommended, Calcuim and vits applied like anyother chameleo.Better house in a high cage with plenty of ventelation and lots of forage for hiding and climbing. This is one of the very few that give birth to live young ..


----------



## bettinge (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had/have many Chams over the years. I found the Jackson Chams very tough do to the high humidity requirements, and I have never had a Flap Neck. Be sure to get the humidity right for your Cham! As Yvonne said, you will need a mister or dripper because they drink the moving water from leaves, etc. An open (screened enclosure) high habitat with a live ficus is nice! Chams are arborial and need to climb branches. The higher they can climb, the less stressed they will be, so don't put the cage on the floor, they like to be higher than you. Live, gut loaded insects for food, mine love wax worms. Crickets, meal worms and super worms are all good staple foods. UVB lighting is necessary (I like the ZooMed ReptiSun 10.0 fluorescent 18" tube plus a bulb for basking) as well as calcium supplements! Keep reading everything you can as Chams are tough!

For Chams, it is best to have the envirnment up and running BEFORE you get the Cham! Sounds like its too late for that. Chams stress very easy, and stress can lead to death.

Here is my Panther! He is very cool! http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6657.html


----------

